# This weeks score



## WVBicycles (Mar 4, 2017)

Scored this 1988 Scwhinn Premis 12 speed this week which put a nice grin on my face. Its all original right down to the Scwhinn circuit 700c tires I was very tempted to keep it but I own too many bikes already.


----------



## harpon (Mar 22, 2017)

Doesn't get much better than that, without getting too exotic I think. And the world just seemed more sane back in 1988. A real beauty.


----------



## Dave K (Mar 22, 2017)

It looks like brand new.


----------

